# Tank Mates..other Than Fish



## Maximuz Aliuz (Jul 20, 2005)

Im looking to add a clean up crew for my 125..Snails..are their any specific snails out there that are good for cleaning and that dont multiply, leave slimy a mess?..lmk..


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Prob apple or mystery snails... but they will reproduce.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Agreed, they will reproduce like bastards.
They don't leave a slimy mess at all.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

snails suck sorry -- i had a snail get caught in one my of my reds nostrils -- i don't know how it got there -- perhaps the piranha was swimming on glass wall and snail got caught on his nostril...it was the worst -- i had to finally pull the red out with gloves/net and tweezers to finally take the snail out...then i eradicated the snail population explosion...by practically boiling everything.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Oh for sure man... snails are a bitch, and an even bigger bitch of which to get rid.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

They are a nightmare -- i even go as far as to setup a empty 10 gallon and place all newly bought plants in there and make sure they are snail free for about 1 month...before i add to main tank...


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2016)

Sanchezi said:


> They are a nightmare -- i even go as far as to setup a empty 10 gallon and place all newly bought plants in there and make sure they are snail free for about 1 month...before i add to main tank...


Now that's what I call Committed!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Snails are easy to get rid of... Weight a slice of cucumber so it sits on the bottom, let it sit over night, remove clump of snails in the morning.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

i know i need ....







lol


----------



## yohanan (Oct 5, 2016)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ Oh for sure man... snails are a bitch, and an even bigger bitch of which to get rid.


What about nerites? They don't reproduce in freshwater


----------



## yohanan (Oct 5, 2016)

Maximuz Aliuz said:


> Im looking to add a clean up crew for my 125..Snails..are their any specific snails out there that are good for cleaning and that dont multiply, leave slimy a mess?..lmk..


Nerite snails are incapable of reproducing in freshwater. I have 20 of them in my 75, and they are doing a good job of cleaning up an infestation of brown algae/diatoms.


----------

